
Anatomy of a Malware Ad on NYTimes.com - Inputs & Outputs (Troy Davis, Seattle) - jackowayed
http://troy.yort.com/anatomy-of-a-malware-ad-on-nytimes-com
======
kevingadd
Stuff like this makes adblock an unfortunate necessity these days. You can't
trust ad networks, not even on high-profile websites.

I used to make a point of not running adblock or flashblock since I figured
that if I was visiting someone's site, they at least deserved to get the ad
impressions from it, even if I wasn't clicking on their ads. After repeatedly
seeing PDF/SWF exploits pop up on "reputable" sites like Deviantart, though, I
pretty much had no choice but to block everything to avoid getting hit by an
unpatched exploit.

------
jacquesm
tradenton.com seems to have a US based registrant.

'adx' in the dom descriptor suggests that these are 'exchange' ads (that's a
fairly common label), but there is also an advertising network called
AdxDirect, maybe that has something to do with it ?

